
Jetty gets 'SPDY' - thebootstrapper
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/03/jetty-spdy
======
ck2
Now added to the small list of SPDY enabled sites as I find them:

<https://www.webtide.com/> <https://twitter.com> <https://spdytest.com>
<https://spdy-twitlog.indutny.com> <https://www.codecentric.de> (and of course
google.com, gmail and youtube.com)

Of course the number will explode in a few months but fun to know the handful
in the "early days".

ps. SPDY indicator for Firefox 11+ [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/spdy-indicato...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/spdy-indicator/)

~~~
benjarrell
Why will it explode in a few months?

~~~
mhd
Because right now you have to intentionally "hack" your server to include it,
once it's part of some standard components, it will be used automatically, or
at least will be easy enough to add. I think nginx is working on including it
in the default setup.

~~~
ropiku
And just in time they announced on Twitter "Early prototype of nginx/SPDY
works in the lab" <https://twitter.com/#!/nginxorg/status/182176707275534336>

~~~
benjarrell
Thanks for the replies. Last time I looked there was an experimental apache
mod that looked dead, and not much else. Glad to see activity again.

------
bensummers
As a bonus, the "npn-boot" jar to extend the Java SSL implementation with the
necessary next_protocol_negotiation extension support also allows access to
the server_name extension. This should mean that you could implement server
SNI support in Java, which allows SSL virtual hosting for supported clients.

